# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اگه داروی شهید بهشتی نیارم میمیرم

## fateme12

از اینجا که رفتم میرم کتابامو شخم میزنم درسای حفظی رو که قویم اونقدرررر میخونم و کنکور های سال قبل رو میزنم که کوردبشم ریاضی فیزیکی که متنفرم رو هیچی شو حذف نمیکنم قسمت هایی که قویم رو میخونم و حسابی کار میکنم قسمت های ضعیفم رو فقط در حدی که اگه سوال آسون بیاد ج بدم زمین شناسی هم حسابی میخونم مدت باقی مونده تنها شانس منه پس ناچارم ک حسابی بخونم امتحان نهایی هم که ندارم خداروشکر.تهران رفتن آرزومه اگه بهش نرسم میمیرم کاش این انگیزه رو از اول سال داشتم دیگه مجازی رو میذارم کنار ببینم میتونم این نود روز رنرتبه بیست هزار کشوری رو به زیر چهار هزار برسونم یانه بعد کنکور اگه به هدفم رسیدم میام میگم میگم که اسون نبود ولی من انجامش دادم

----------


## fateme12

*کور

----------


## fateme12

یه سوال از باتجربه ها من عمومیم خوبه نسبتاجز زبان .پارسال ادب56دینی80عربی50زدم و اینم بگم که واقعا مطالعه درستی نداشتم و هیچکدومو کامل تست نزدم؛ و میانگین زیست و شیمی40و ریاضی فیزیک14زدم از اونجایی که یه ماهه شروع گردم نمیدونم تایممو بیشتر بذارم برای  ریاضی فیزیک یا اینکه رو نقاط قونم کار کنم؟ و اینکه پارسال کنکور های شبیه سازی رو ندادم امسال نمیدونم جواب بدم یا نه؟ از روی کتاب دور دنیا که یکیشون فقط سوالات عمومیه و یکیشون کنکور های تجربی93-99

----------


## mahdi_artur

*یادش بخیر یک سال و نیم پیش پیش با یه خانومی تو تلگرام صحبت کردم که دارو بهشتی بود میخواست انصراف بده دوباره بخونه دندون شهر خودشون بره. میگفت تازه فهمیدم هیچی شهر خود آدم نمیشه به دارو هم علاقه ای نداشت صرفا بخاطر حرفای پوچ مشاور و اطرافیان این رشته محل و تو اولویت زده بود. ولی اگه شما قراره با علاقه انتخاب کنی و انقدری واسه هدفت ارزش قائل هستی که اگه امسال نشد سال بعد بجای فوت شدن دوباره با تمام قوا واسش تلاش کردی و اگه بازم نشد بازم تلاش کردی و دست ازش نکشیدی واقعا ارزش شو داره این چند روز بدون فکر کردن به نتیجه فقط بکوب بخونی.

---------------------
ریاضی و فیزیک رو حداقل به 30-40 درصد برسونید که داخل این تاپیک ها توضیح دادم قبلا:
نزارید روی این درصد بمونه که بعدا پشیمون نشید
Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست فیزیک برای شروع از الان
Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست ریاضی برای شروع از الان
---------------------
خوندن بدون آزمون جامع دادن به هیچ دردی نمیخوره باید حتما جامع بزنید و مهارت شو پیدا کنید*

----------


## Mahsa.TS

عربی رو به بالای 70 - 80 برسون! (*مخصوصا* اگر مثل *99* راحت سوال بدن) زیست و شیمی مخصوصاااااااا زیست به بالای 50 برسون حتما! در ضمن توی زیرگروه2 (برای داروسازی) ریاضی ضریب 3 داره! پس حتی از فیزیک هم مهمتره و ارزشش به اندازه زیست هس! پس خیلی مهمه، حداقل سعی کن به درصدی مطلوب برسی در حد 40 - 50 حداقل!  در ضمن حفظ نقاط قوتت یادت نره! خیلی مهمه که بتونی امسال هم خوب جواب بدی!

 از شیمی غافل نشووووووو! خیلی تاثیر داره خیلی بیشتر از زمین! (توی زیر گروه 2)

آزمون های شبیه سازی کنکور خیلی کمک کننده هستند حتماااااااااا جواب بده!!!!

----------


## fateme12

بین دروس عمومی کدوم تاثیرش بیشتره؟راسته اگه یه درسو صد بزنی رتبه خیلی کم میشه؟مثلا دینی۱۰۰باشه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme12


بین دروس عمومی کدوم تاثیرش بیشتره؟راسته اگه یه درسو صد بزنی رتبه خیلی کم میشه؟مثلا دینی۱۰۰باشه


دینی و ادبیات_

----------


## Mahsa.TS

> بین دروس عمومی کدوم تاثیرش بیشتره؟راسته اگه یه درسو صد بزنی رتبه خیلی کم میشه؟مثلا دینی۱۰۰باشه


تاثیر فوق العاده ای داره اما به شرطی که بقیه درصدات هم معقول باشن! اینجوری نباشه که همشون زیر30 - 40 باشن مثلا دینی 100 باشه

درصدی حداقلی 50 باشن!!!!!!!! مثلا عربی امسال خیلی راحت بود عمدتا بالای 70 - 80 زده بودن! ادبیات هم که هرچی از تاثیرش بگیم کمه! ضریب 4 داره

پس حتما اون 3 تا هم درصدی خوب داشته باشن!

----------


## Shah1n

فاتحه مع صلوات
الهم ...

----------


## Mahdis79

> *یادش بخیر یک سال و نیم پیش پیش با یه خانومی تو تلگرام صحبت کردم که دارو بهشتی بود میخواست انصراف بده دوباره بخونه دندون شهر خودشون بره. میگفت تازه فهمیدم هیچی شهر خود آدم نمیشه به دارو هم علاقه ای نداشت صرفا بخاطر حرفای پوچ مشاور و اطرافیان این رشته محل و تو اولویت زده بود. ولی اگه شما قراره با علاقه انتخاب کنی و انقدری واسه هدفت ارزش قائل هستی که اگه امسال نشد سال بعد بجای فوت شدن دوباره با تمام قوا واسش تلاش کردی و اگه بازم نشد بازم تلاش کردی و دست ازش نکشیدی واقعا ارزش شو داره این چند روز بدون فکر کردن به نتیجه فقط بکوب بخونی.
> 
> ---------------------
> ریاضی و فیزیک رو حداقل به 30-40 درصد برسونید که داخل این تاپیک ها توضیح دادم قبلا:
> نزارید روی این درصد بمونه که بعدا پشیمون نشید
> Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست فیزیک برای شروع از الان
> Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست ریاضی برای شروع از الان
> ---------------------
> خوندن بدون آزمون جامع دادن به هیچ دردی نمیخوره باید حتما جامع بزنید و مهارت شو پیدا کنید*


واسه عربی تاپیک نمیزنین :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
چند روزه منتظرم

----------


## Frozen

ببینم میتونم این *نود روز* رنرتبه بیست هزار کشوری رو به زیر چهار هزار برسونم یانه بعد کنکور اگه به هدفم رسیدم میام میگم میگم که اسون نبود ولی من انجامش دادم[/quote]

*صرفا جهت اطلاع = نود روز نمونده :/ 73 روز مونده *

----------


## miss_shadow

جاست بهشتی :Yahoo (3): .نمیدونم چه سریه خیلیا بیشتر از رشته عاشق  دانشگاه بهشتی ان نوه عمه م امسال 1700 شد به جای ‍پزشکی ازاد زد هوشبری بهشتی و همون ترم 1 انصراف زد :Yahoo (117): .تا حدی که میتونی بخون یا میشه یا نه ولی در نهایت حتی اگرم نشه با یه رتبه خوب و پایه قوی میمونی.خدارو چه دیدی شاید با توجه به شرایط اسفناک کویید جان در کشور کنکور باز تعویق خورد(زخم خوردگان حمله ننمایید  :Yahoo (106): ).

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdis79


واسه عربی تاپیک نمیزنین
چند روزه منتظرم


سلام میخواستم بزنم ولی این چند روز نرسیدم اگه نشد شما از نکته و تست فلاح استفاده کنید یا امسالش یا پارسال و جامع های کنکور و چند تا آزمون آزمایشی رو هم بزنید و تحلیل کنید اوکی میشه (عربی تنها درسیه که دیدن فیلمش بیشترین بازده رو داره این زمان باقی)*

----------


## _Joseph_

> فاتحه مع صلوات
> الهم ...


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## I am Mahdi

> از اینجا که رفتم میرم کتابامو شخم میزنم درسای حفظی رو که قویم اونقدرررر میخونم و کنکور های سال قبل رو میزنم که کوردبشم ریاضی فیزیکی که متنفرم رو هیچی شو حذف نمیکنم قسمت هایی که قویم رو میخونم و حسابی کار میکنم قسمت های ضعیفم رو فقط در حدی که اگه سوال آسون بیاد ج بدم زمین شناسی هم حسابی میخونم مدت باقی مونده تنها شانس منه پس ناچارم ک حسابی بخونم امتحان نهایی هم که ندارم خداروشکر.تهران رفتن آرزومه اگه بهش نرسم میمیرم کاش این انگیزه رو از اول سال داشتم دیگه مجازی رو میذارم کنار ببینم میتونم این نود روز رنرتبه بیست هزار کشوری رو به زیر چهار هزار برسونم یانه بعد کنکور اگه به هدفم رسیدم میام میگم میگم که اسون نبود ولی من انجامش دادم


کتاب درسی فراموش نشه 
ته تهش از کتاب درسی سوال میدن یادت نره بخونی 
مخصوصا تخصصیا مثه زیست و فیزیک و شیمی

----------


## hannaneh.b

> *
> سلام میخواستم بزنم ولی این چند روز نرسیدم اگه نشد شما از نکته و تست فلاح استفاده کنید یا امسالش یا پارسال و جامع های کنکور و چند تا آزمون آزمایشی رو هم بزنید و تحلیل کنید اوکی میشه (عربی تنها درسیه که دیدن فیلمش بیشترین بازده رو داره این زمان باقی)*


مال پارسالشومن توگوگل می زنم چیزی نمیاره؟ازکجامی تونم پیداکنم؟

----------


## hannaneh.b

منم دارورودوس دارم زمین روشماچجوری می خونین؟من هیچی ازش نمی فهمم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> از اینجا که رفتم میرم کتابامو شخم میزنم درسای حفظی رو که قویم اونقدرررر میخونم و کنکور های سال قبل رو میزنم که کوردبشم ریاضی فیزیکی که متنفرم رو هیچی شو حذف نمیکنم قسمت هایی که قویم رو میخونم و حسابی کار میکنم قسمت های ضعیفم رو فقط در حدی که اگه سوال آسون بیاد ج بدم زمین شناسی هم حسابی میخونم مدت باقی مونده تنها شانس منه پس ناچارم ک حسابی بخونم امتحان نهایی هم که ندارم خداروشکر.تهران رفتن آرزومه اگه بهش نرسم میمیرم کاش این انگیزه رو از اول سال داشتم دیگه مجازی رو میذارم کنار ببینم میتونم این نود روز رنرتبه بیست هزار کشوری رو به زیر چهار هزار برسونم یانه بعد کنکور اگه به هدفم رسیدم میام میگم میگم که اسون نبود ولی من انجامش دادم



خب الان برای این پست ما باس چیکار کنیم؟  پله بشیم ؟ تقلب بدیم چه کنیم ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب الان برای این پست ما باس چیکار کنیم؟  پله بشیم ؟ تقلب بدیم چه کنیم ؟


*باید شاهد باشیم (میدونم خیلی دارک و غم انگیزه که اگه نیاره باید بمیره ولی چاره ای نداریم)*

----------


## Fawzi

داروی بهشتی ولی بدون تو نخواهد مرد 
پس تو هم بیخیال شو و ب زندگیت ادامه بده  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## darling

> بین دروس عمومی کدوم تاثیرش بیشتره؟راسته اگه یه درسو صد بزنی رتبه خیلی کم میشه؟مثلا دینی۱۰۰باشه


100 کنکور همیشه یه چیز دیگس بنابراین تاثیرشم یه چیز دیگس   
توی عمومی ادبیات درصد بالا خیلی تاثیر داره ولی یه درسی مثل دینی درصد بالا تاثیری نداره ولی درصد پایینش خیلی عقب میندازه چون اسونه همه بالا میزنن

----------


## _Joseph_

> داروی بهشتی ولی بدون تو نخواهد مرد 
> پس تو هم بیخیال شو و ب زندگیت ادامه بده


*فازی تو قاتل روحیه هایی من به خاطر پروفایلت میومدم انجمن- کاری که با من کردی آمریکا با هیروشیما و ناکازاکی نکرد*

----------


## Fawzi

> *فازی تو قاتل روحیه هایی من به خاطر پروفایلت میومدم انجمن- کاری که با من کردی آمریکا با هیروشیما و ناکازاکی نکرد*


ناح من قاتل نیستم :Yahoo (4): 
کسی که تصمیمشو گرفته بسادگی میتونه از حرفم رد شه :Yahoo (4): 

ای بابا جوزف 
پروفو عوض کردم
الان انگیزت واسه ب فروم اومدن چیه؟ :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## mina_77

اخییییی  :Yahoo (4): 
خیلی موفق باشی

منم ۱۸ ساله که بودم هدفم داروی بهشتی بود
یادش بخیر عکس دانشکده ی قهوه ای رنگش که چفتش هم پرستاری مامایی بود رو گذاشته بودم بک گراند گوشیم
چه روزایی بود

من این کد رشته رو نیاوردم
ولی تو بیار ❤️

----------


## فاطمه۷۷۷۷۷

> *یادش بخیر یک سال و نیم پیش پیش با یه خانومی تو تلگرام صحبت کردم که دارو بهشتی بود میخواست انصراف بده دوباره بخونه دندون شهر خودشون بره. میگفت تازه فهمیدم هیچی شهر خود آدم نمیشه به دارو هم علاقه ای نداشت صرفا بخاطر حرفای پوچ مشاور و اطرافیان این رشته محل و تو اولویت زده بود. ولی اگه شما قراره با علاقه انتخاب کنی و انقدری واسه هدفت ارزش قائل هستی که اگه امسال نشد سال بعد بجای فوت شدن دوباره با تمام قوا واسش تلاش کردی و اگه بازم نشد بازم تلاش کردی و دست ازش نکشیدی واقعا ارزش شو داره این چند روز بدون فکر کردن به نتیجه فقط بکوب بخونی.
> 
> ---------------------
> ریاضی و فیزیک رو حداقل به 30-40 درصد برسونید که داخل این تاپیک ها توضیح دادم قبلا:
> نزارید روی این درصد بمونه که بعدا پشیمون نشید
> Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست فیزیک برای شروع از الان
> Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست ریاضی برای شروع از الان
> ---------------------
> خوندن بدون آزمون جامع دادن به هیچ دردی نمیخوره باید حتما جامع بزنید و مهارت شو پیدا کنید*


ببخشید من نمیدونستم سوالمو کجا بپرسم شرمنده اینجا میپرسم از شما . من آزمون جامع کنکور خارج کشور ۹۴ رو دادم ولی ب خاطر درد گردنی ک دارم ریاضی و فیزیک نرسیدم خوب نزدم بقیه دصدام اینا شد ادبیات ۵۰ عربی ۴۴ دینی ۶۸ زبان ۴۹ فیزیک ۳۳ ریاصی ۱۴ زیست ۵۸ شیمی ۶۸ به نظرتون چطوره واقعا نمیدونم الان سطحم چطوره با توجه ب اینکه کنکور بوده سوالاش

----------


## erfan.soltani

فقط انجامش بده  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## فاطمه۷۷۷۷۷

> فقط انجامش بده


.........

----------


## Saturn8

> *باید شاهد باشیم (میدونم خیلی دارک و غم انگیزه که اگه نیاره باید بمیره ولی چاره ای نداریم)*


یاد سریالdark افتادم)))

----------


## _Joseph_

> یاد سریالdark افتادم)))


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> ای بابا جوزف 
> پروفو عوض کردم
> الان انگیزت واسه ب فروم اومدن چیه؟))


*انگیزه های شوم و شیطانی در سر دارم
*

----------


## Fawzi

> *انگیزه های شوم و شیطانی در سر دارم
> *


الله

----------


## _Joseph_

*فقط اگه نیاورد و مرد چجوری با خبر بشیم که مرده؟؟!!! چند ساعته دارم به این فکر میکنم *

----------


## fateme12

مرسی

----------


## fateme12

> *فقط اگه نیاورد و مرد چجوری با خبر بشیم که مرده؟؟!!! چند ساعته دارم به این فکر میکنم *


راستش منظور من از مردن؛ مردن جسمم نبود شاید نرسیدن به هدفم باعث بشه یه گره روانی در اثر نرسیدن به خواسته ام در من ایجاد بشه که بخشی از روحم واقعا بمیره چون واقعا هدفم برام خیلی مهمه؛ این تاپیک هم زدم تا از راهنمایی دوستان استفاده کنم یه سری محبت کردن و جواب دادن یه سدسری هم مث شما مسخره کردن؛ به هر حال از همتون ک وقت گذاشتین ممنونم

----------


## fateme12

> ببینم میتونم این *نود روز* رنرتبه بیست هزار کشوری رو به زیر چهار هزار برسونم یانه بعد کنکور اگه به هدفم رسیدم میام میگم میگم که اسون نبود ولی من انجامش دادم



*صرفا جهت اطلاع = نود روز نمونده :/ 73 روز مونده * [/quote]

راستش منظورم از نود روز روزی بود که شروع کردم

----------


## I am Mahdi

یعنی خدا شاهده تاپیک به فعالی این تاپیک ندیدم هر دفعه که رفرش می‌کنی یه پیام جدید میاد 
حلال اولسون

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی خدا شاهده تاپیک به فعالی این تاپیک ندیدم هر دفعه که رفرش می‌کنی یه پیام جدید میاد 
> حلال اولسون


*سنده تورکسن؟؟!!!!! 
هامی تورکدی*

----------


## _Joseph_

> راستش منظور من از مردن؛ مردن جسمم نبود شاید نرسیدن به هدفم باعث بشه یه گره روانی در اثر نرسیدن به خواسته ام در من ایجاد بشه که بخشی از روحم واقعا بمیره چون واقعا هدفم برام خیلی مهمه؛ این تاپیک هم زدم تا از راهنمایی دوستان استفاده کنم یه سری محبت کردن و جواب دادن یه سدسری هم مث شما مسخره کردن؛ به هر حال از همتون ک وقت گذاشتین ممنونم


*صرفا جهت اطلاع= قصد من مسخره نبوده اگه اینطوری برداشت کردید متاسفم*

----------


## I am Mahdi

> *سنده تورکسن؟؟!!!!! 
> هامی تورکدی*


حدس میزدم یکی پیدا شه باهام ترکی حرفی بزنه  :Yahoo (20): 
شرمنده من ترک نیستم
بیر شی لربولورم اما دوزالی یمرم دانیشام
الله ها تاپشیرام

----------


## wonshower

> از اینجا که رفتم میرم کتابامو شخم میزنم درسای حفظی رو که قویم اونقدرررر میخونم و کنکور های سال قبل رو میزنم که کوردبشم ریاضی فیزیکی که متنفرم رو هیچی شو حذف نمیکنم قسمت هایی که قویم رو میخونم و حسابی کار میکنم قسمت های ضعیفم رو فقط در حدی که اگه سوال آسون بیاد ج بدم زمین شناسی هم حسابی میخونم مدت باقی مونده تنها شانس منه پس ناچارم ک حسابی بخونم امتحان نهایی هم که ندارم خداروشکر.تهران رفتن آرزومه اگه بهش نرسم میمیرم کاش این انگیزه رو از اول سال داشتم دیگه مجازی رو میذارم کنار ببینم میتونم این نود روز رنرتبه بیست هزار کشوری رو به زیر چهار هزار برسونم یانه بعد کنکور اگه به هدفم رسیدم میام میگم میگم که اسون نبود ولی من انجامش دادم


 یادش بخیریادجووونیام افتادم فرزندم....
رشته مهم ترهه ها ....درکل اگ جوگیرنشدی اگ واقعیه هدفت منتطرشیرینت میمونیم صلوات

----------


## Maneli

> از اینجا که رفتم میرم کتابامو شخم میزنم درسای حفظی رو که قویم اونقدرررر میخونم و کنکور های سال قبل رو میزنم که کوردبشم ریاضی فیزیکی که متنفرم رو هیچی شو حذف نمیکنم قسمت هایی که قویم رو میخونم و حسابی کار میکنم قسمت های ضعیفم رو فقط در حدی که اگه سوال آسون بیاد ج بدم زمین شناسی هم حسابی میخونم مدت باقی مونده تنها شانس منه پس ناچارم ک حسابی بخونم امتحان نهایی هم که ندارم خداروشکر.تهران رفتن آرزومه اگه بهش نرسم میمیرم کاش این انگیزه رو از اول سال داشتم دیگه مجازی رو میذارم کنار ببینم میتونم این نود روز رنرتبه بیست هزار کشوری رو به زیر چهار هزار برسونم یانه بعد کنکور اگه به هدفم رسیدم میام میگم میگم که اسون نبود ولی من انجامش دادم


حداقل برای برلین یا کالیفرنیا چیزی بمیر تهران ارزش اش رو نداره :Yahoo (4): 
عزیزم هدف گذاری ات از ریشه اشتباهه بیشتر فکر کن  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی

----------


## high-flown

تاپیکای مهدی آرتوروحتما پیگیرباشید.موفق باشید.

----------


## Ellie.79

*1. هیچکس با نرفتن به شهر هدفش نمرده ( از نظر ذهنی یا هرچی)
2. هدف شهر نیست / رشته ست
3. با درصدایی که گفتین و شروع از اسفند این هدف یه مقدار بعید به نظر میرسه ولی تلاشتونو بکنین و نشد هم اهمیتی نداره سال بعد میشه اوکیش کرد
فعلا فقط هدفو رو تمرکز و درس خوندن بذارین و نه رشته ای که میخواین قبول شین و نه حتی شهرش. 
زبان هم پایین بودن درصدش تاثیر چندان بدی رو رتبه نمیذاره ولی از 50 پایینتر نیاد .
زیست و شیمی خیلی اهمیت دارن و باید سرمایه گذاری بشن.
امیدوارم موفق باشین : )*

----------


## fateme12

> *1. هیچکس با نرفتن به شهر هدفش نمرده ( از نظر ذهنی یا هرچی)
> 2. هدف شهر نیست / رشته ست
> 3. با درصدایی که گفتین و شروع از اسفند این هدف یه مقدار بعید به نظر میرسه ولی تلاشتونو بکنین و نشد هم اهمیتی نداره سال بعد میشه اوکیش کرد
> فعلا فقط هدفو رو تمرکز و درس خوندن بذارین و نه رشته ای که میخواین قبول شین و نه حتی شهرش. 
> زبان هم پایین بودن درصدش تاثیر چندان بدی رو رتبه نمیذاره ولی از 50 پایینتر نیاد .
> زیست و شیمی خیلی اهمیت دارن و باید سرمایه گذاری بشن.
> امیدوارم موفق باشین : )*


ممنونم عزیزم؛ راستش اگه من این مدت باقیمونده تا کنکور روزی14ساعت بخونم از کل زمانی که پارسال واسه کنکور خوندم بیشتر میشه امیدوارم بتونم ته زورم و بزنم همین امسال یه رشته خوب بیارم چون دیگه نمیتونم پشت کنکور باشم برخلاف پارسال که مطمئن بودم اجازه اینکه بمونم رو دارم داروی بهشتی هم به قول شماا یه خورده بعیده، من به خدا توکل میکنم و تلاشمو میکنم انشالله که نتیجه میداه، عنوان تاپیکمم قبول دارم غیر منطقیه ولی خوب اونموقع که اینو نوشتم به چیزی جز این فکر نمیکردم.

----------


## fateme12

خوب من این تاپیکم یادم رفته بود ولی الان اینجا مینویسم که به یادگار بمونه من، دختری که بی اراده بود بد بود تنبل بود به خداوندی خدا و به جان مادرم که از تمام عالم برام عزیزتره از همین لحظه که گوشیمو گذاستم زمین تا بعد کنکور دیگه توی این انجمن نمیام همین که بخونم و شادی پدومادرمو ببینم و به اهدافم برسم واسم کافیه،تواین مدتی که اینجا بودم پیامای مثبت و منفی مختلفی از کابرا گرفتم، برای همشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، میدونم خداحافظیم واس کسی اهمیناهمیت نداره ولی خواستم مکتوب باشه تا خودم یادم بمونه؛(و من یتوکل علی الله فهو حسبه )

----------


## Black_Hawk

> خوب من این تاپیکم یادم رفته بود ولی الان اینجا مینویسم که به یادگار بمونه من، دختری که بی اراده بود بد بود تنبل بود به خداوندی خدا و به جان مادرم که از تمام عالم برام عزیزتره از همین لحظه که گوشیمو گذاستم زمین تا بعد کنکور دیگه توی این انجمن نمیام همین که بخونم و شادی پدومادرمو ببینم و به اهدافم برسم واسم کافیه،تواین مدتی که اینجا بودم پیامای مثبت و منفی مختلفی از کابرا گرفتم، برای همشون آرزوی موفقیت دارم، میدونم خداحافظیم واس کسی اهمیناهمیت نداره ولی خواستم مکتوب باشه تا خودم یادم بمونه؛(و من یتوکل علی الله فهو حسبه )


حاجی ی تاپیک دو تاپیک اخه چندتا :Yahoo (22):  همشم درباره ی موضوع(تو بدبخت ترینی) ی تاپیکتو دیدم درد و دل میکردی بقیه چیزای دیگه(هرچی بود دلداری نبود:/) میگفتن گفتم مشکل ازبقیه ولی حالا دارم میبینم تو همش مینالی( بهشتی کسی میره که تلاش بیشتری کنه ن ناله بیشتر)والا همه مشکل دارن اگه قرار باشه همه ی تاپیک بزنن که خیلی خیار واقعا فک میکنی براکسی مهمه مشکل تو :Yahoo (21): وقتی تلویزیونو باز میکنی میبینی ی خانواده زدن بچشونو کشتن ی عده پوست مرغ میخورن ی عده اب ندارن ی عده مال باختن بعد بین این همه خبر اینکه تومی خوای خانوادتو خوشحال کنی ولی برای دون همتی خودت نمی تونی جایی داره؟ بجای این پرت گویی ها از درون انقلاب کن ادم هرکاری که میکنی که ی پست نمیزاره اگر میخوای گوشیتو تحویل بدی خودت میدونی اگر می خوای درس بخونی خودت میدونی :Yahoo (11):

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*خب خدارو شکر به جمع دوقطبیا یکی هم اضاف شد 

اسم این نوع رو میزارم:  بای پولار-فوب یونیور،ناله و زاری  فیل*

----------


## miss_shadow

میخواد بره ولنجک  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> از اینجا که رفتم میرم کتابامو شخم میزنم درسای حفظی رو که قویم اونقدرررر میخونم و کنکور های سال قبل رو میزنم که کوردبشم ریاضی فیزیکی که متنفرم رو هیچی شو حذف نمیکنم قسمت هایی که قویم رو میخونم و حسابی کار میکنم قسمت های ضعیفم رو فقط در حدی که اگه سوال آسون بیاد ج بدم زمین شناسی هم حسابی میخونم مدت باقی مونده تنها شانس منه پس ناچارم ک حسابی بخونم امتحان نهایی هم که ندارم خداروشکر.تهران رفتن آرزومه اگه بهش نرسم میمیرم کاش این انگیزه رو از اول سال داشتم دیگه مجازی رو میذارم کنار ببینم میتونم این نود روز رنرتبه بیست هزار کشوری رو به زیر چهار هزار برسونم یانه بعد کنکور اگه به هدفم رسیدم میام میگم میگم که اسون نبود ولی من انجامش دادم


سلامن علیکم و رحمه الله 

خوب الان بین این دوراهی که فرمودید کدوم رو خواهید رفت 
بیایید تعریف کنید ببینیم چی شد و نشد

----------


## Mobin.

> *خب خدارو شکر به جمع دوقطبیا یکی هم اضاف شد 
> 
> اسم این نوع رو میزارم:  بای پولار-فوب یونیور،ناله و زاری  فیل*


همیشه یک ممد ار در زیر همچین تاپیک هایی میبینم من .  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


سلامن علیکم و رحمه الله 

خوب الان بین این دوراهی که فرمودید کدوم رو خواهید رفت 
بیایید تعریف کنید ببینیم چی شد و نشد


جوزف، تاپیکای خوبی رو آپ نمیکنیااااا*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> جوزف، تاپیکای خوبی رو آپ نمیکنیااااا*


نمیدونی سر این تاپیکا چقدر منفی خوردم و فحش شنیدم و گفتن تو داری سم میریزی و .... 
آدم رو برق بگیره جو نگیره

----------


## aria01876

> نمیدونی سر این تاپیکا چقدر منفی خوردم و فحش شنیدم و گفتن تو داری سم میریزی و .... 
> آدم رو برق بگیره جو نگیره


حالا دارو بهشتی آورد یا نه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> حالا دارو بهشتی آورد یا نه؟


نمیدونیم / برای همین نقل قول کردم که با خبر بشیم  :Yahoo (4): 

اون موقع از سال جو گیری زیاده و هر روز شونصد تا از این نوع تایپا میزدن

----------


## Wonderland

*استارتر این تاپیک اخیرا چند بار تاپیک جدید زد و رتبه اش و حتی درصدهاش رو قرار داد
یه نفر که به رتبه ای که هدفش بوده نرسیده به اندازه کافی تو عذاب هست، برای خودتون هم همچین چیزی رو می پسندید؟
با این کارها از زدن تاپیک هایی که سال دیگه با این مضون ها قراره ایجاد بشن جلوگیری نمیشه
*

----------


## Grace

> سلامن علیکم و رحمه الله 
> 
> خوب الان بین این دوراهی که فرمودید کدوم رو خواهید رفت 
> بیایید تعریف کنید ببینیم چی شد و نشد


الان مثلا حس شاخ بودن بهت دست داد یا چی؟کل سالو تو انجمن مشغول مسخره کردن اینو اون بودی(محمد آر هم همراهت بود)کنجکاوم ببینم خودتون چی شدین و ب کجا رسیدین؟؟

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *استارتر این تاپیک اخیرا چند بار تاپیک جدید زد و رتبه اش و حتی درصدهاش رو قرار داد
> یه نفر که به رتبه ای که هدفش بوده نرسیده به اندازه کافی تو عذاب هست، برای خودتون هم همچین چیزی رو می پسندید؟
> با این کارها از زدن تاپیک هایی که سال دیگه با این مضون ها قراره ایجاد بشن جلوگیری نمیشه
> *


اتفاقا کار خوبیه.حتی اگه یه نفرم این تاپیکارو ببینه و از خواب خرگوشی بیدار شه و خودشو تکون بده کافیه

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirMorningstar


اتفاقا کار خوبیه.حتی اگه یه نفرم این تاپیکارو ببینه و از خواب خرگوشی بیدار شه و خودشو تکون بده کافیه


قرار نیست با خرد کردن بقیه کسی رو از خواب بیدار کنیم*

----------


## Ladyy

> نمیدونی سر این تاپیکا چقدر منفی خوردم و فحش شنیدم و گفتن تو داری سم میریزی و .... 
> آدم رو برق بگیره جو نگیره


داغون تر از تو خودتی که با مسخره کردن بقیه قصد داری خودتو بالا ببری منتها این تکنیکا اینجا جواب نمیده :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *
> قرار نیست با خرد کردن بقیه کسی رو از خواب بیدار کنیم*


خرد شدن نداره که. از طرف پرسیده قبول شدی یا نه. اتفاقا خوبه که بفهمیم این مدل استراتژی های لحظه آخری و دو ماهه و دو هفته و دو روزه واسه کسی جواب داده یا نه.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


همیشه یک ممد ار در زیر همچین تاپیک هایی میبینم من . 


چطوری مبین؟*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Grace


الان مثلا حس شاخ بودن بهت دست داد یا چی؟کل سالو تو انجمن مشغول مسخره کردن اینو اون بودی(محمد آر هم همراهت بود)کنجکاوم ببینم خودتون چی شدین و ب کجا رسیدین؟؟


ببین یادم نیس کدوم هیزم تر رو بهت انداختم . ولی بیا نشون بده که من تمسخر میکنم؟ 

کار من فقط تلنگر با چاشنی تمسخره ، عین هاوس*

----------


## _Joseph_

> داغون تر از تو خودتی که با مسخره کردن بقیه قصد داری خودتو بالا ببری منتها این تکنیکا اینجا جواب نمیده


باشه تو همینطور فک کن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Butterfly_80

نمیدونم چرا کسایی که همچین تاپیک هایی میزنن بعد کنکور غیبشون میزنه

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان مثلا حس شاخ بودن بهت دست داد یا چی؟کل سالو تو انجمن مشغول مسخره کردن اینو اون بودی(محمد آر هم همراهت بود)کنجکاوم ببینم خودتون چی شدین و ب کجا رسیدین؟؟


*من اخرین رتبه ی کنکور تجربی شدم با افتخار* :Yahoo (4): *
ولی یادم نمیاد تاپیک زده باشم و مسخره بازی کنم و ....
عوضشچرا اونایی که مسخره بازی کردن رو و کل این مسیر و بقیه افرادی که پاره شدن تو این مسیر تا ب جایی برسن  رو مسخره کردن با گنده گ و زی و .و....بله مشتاقم که ببینم به کجا رسیده اند. و آیا جواب داد یا نه . 
من فقط پرسیدم که چه خبر و چطور شد و کدوم مسیر رو ادامه میدید .  
ولی یه چیزی رو خیلی خوب فهمیدم شماهایی که خودتون رو زدید به خواب رو نمیشه بیدار کرد پس راحت باشید و هر چی میخوایید بگید و ...... به خر و پفتون هم ادامه بدید که پزشکی و داروسازی شهید بهشتی و تهران و .... قبولید با همین فرمون

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> قرار نیست با خرد کردن بقیه کسی رو از خواب بیدار کنیم*


خرد چیه؟؟؟
یک نفر گفته اگر من داروسازی شهید بهشتی قبول نشوم میمیرم 
من هم پرسیدم چه شد حالا اگه جواب داد و گفت قبول شدم که خیلی خوبه / اگر نداد خوب طبق گفته خودش باید مرده باشه و قبول نشده دیگه 
درکش اینقدر ساده است .مگه غیر از اینه؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> *استارتر این تاپیک اخیرا چند بار تاپیک جدید زد و رتبه اش و حتی درصدهاش رو قرار داد
> یه نفر که به رتبه ای که هدفش بوده نرسیده به اندازه کافی تو عذاب هست، برای خودتون هم همچین چیزی رو می پسندید؟
> با این کارها از زدن تاپیک هایی که سال دیگه با این مضون ها قراره ایجاد بشن جلوگیری نمیشه
> *


*نه اتفاقا خیلی هم کار خوبیه زدن اینجور تاپیکها و آپ کردنش از طرف امثالی مثل من و بقیه
چرا؟؟
چون برای یه عده ای یادآوری میشه که با اینجور چیزا نمیشه به جایی رسید 
پروسه کنکور یه مسیری هستش که به مدیریت و حسارت و تلاش درست و برنامه ریزی و صد البته وقت کافی یک ساله حداقل نیاز منده / نه اینکه دو ماهه میریم میترکونیم و ... 
ولی خوب کسایی هستند که رفتن تو لاک امن و دنیا رو نمیبینن فکر میکنن ئنیا یعنی این چند نفر و خودشون هم از بقیه بهتر میدونن و همه چی هم گل و بلبله
در حالی که میدونیم این چنین نیست 
امیدوارم استارتر اینقدر از من دلخور بشه که بره تمام کتاباش و کل یکسالش رو به اتیش بکشه و بخونه تا به چیزی که میخواد در خفا برسه و سال دیگه اون بیاد من رو آپ کنه و بگه رسیدم و دهنت رو هم سرویس کردم
با جنگولک بازیهای امروزی سازگاری ندارم کلا دست خودم نیست چون اگه نتیه میداد برای خودم نتیجه میداد . وقتی میبین یه نفر راه خطا کرده من رو میره و میخواد خودش رو بکشه با این راه من نمیتونم دست رو دستام بزارم و چیزی نگم و تلنگری نزنم و ...*

----------


## paariisa

همین که از هدفش گفته و آدم باهدفیه عالیه ، منظورش از میمیرم مرگ جسمی نیست یک ناراحتی روحیه که هر کسی قبول نشه تجربش میکنه . شما اصلا در جایگاهی نیستی که تاپیکشو آپ کنی و بهش بخندی . همین که ۷۰ روز قبل کنکور تمام تلاششو انجام داده ولو اینکه پشت کنکور هم مونده باشه الان از خیلیا جلوتره . نباید هدف و تلاش کسی رو مسخره کنید . امام علی حدیثی دارن : تلاش کنید حتی اگر  تلاش کوچیکی باشه .

----------


## paariisa

ما ایرانیا همش به هم دیگه میخندیم ، همش همدیگه رو سوژه میکنیم ، قضاوت میکنیم . این کار خیلی بده ، شاید به عنوان مهمان بیاد و این آپ کردن شما رو ببینه ، خیلی غصه میخوره . بعضی وقتا خواسته یا ناخواسته روح یک نفر و شکنجه میدیم .

----------


## Saeed79

*با کمال احترام به نظر بقیه , آپ شدن این مدل تاپیکا اصلا جنبه مسخره کردن نداره !
اولا هدف آپ شدن این تاپیکا اینه که بچه های پشت کنکوری ! اگه از همین الان شروع نکنید و منتظر شنبه یا اول مهر باشید شما هم جای این بچه هایی رو میگیرید که 2 ماه مونده به کنکور به خودشون اومدن
دوما نشون میده هدف گذاری پله به پله چقدر مهمه . استارتر عزیز اگه همون 2 ماه قبل کنکور به جای داروی بهشتی هدفش رو یه پیراپزشکی انتخاب میکرد شاید میتونست بهش برسه . ولی نه تنها هدفش اشتباه بوده بلکه خیلیای دیگه هم به امید اینکه دارن بهش لطف میکنن , انگیزشیای بی مورد دادن و کامل از مسیر کنکور جداش کردن

پ.ن :کنکور یه پروسه یکی دو ماهه نیست 
پ.ن2 :انگیزه بی جا دادن به بقیه و نگفتن واقعیتا اصلا لطف کردن در حقشون نیست ! همون روز که این تاپیک زده شد اگه ینفر میگفت که هدف درست انتخاب کن حداقل به اون هدفش میرسید , ولی الان به هیچکدومش نرسیده  ومقصر همین کسایی ان که انگیزه میدادن
پ.3: اینکه فک کنین من هدف بزرگ انتخاب کنم شاید ممکنه به اون نرسم ولی به کمترش که میرسم (مثلا هدفم رتبه تک رقمی باشه ولی تهش 500 رو بیارم) دقیقا ناخودآگاه اعتماد به نفستون رو هدف گرفتین و دارین نابودش میکنین . چون خودتون میدونین هیچوقت به چیزی که میخواین نمیرسین 
*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


نه اتفاقا خیلی هم کار خوبیه زدن اینجور تاپیکها و آپ کردنش از طرف امثالی مثل من و بقیه
چرا؟؟
چون برای یه عده ای یادآوری میشه که با اینجور چیزا نمیشه به جایی رسید 
پروسه کنکور یه مسیری هستش که به مدیریت و حسارت و تلاش درست و برنامه ریزی و صد البته وقت کافی یک ساله حداقل نیاز منده / نه اینکه دو ماهه میریم میترکونیم و ... 
ولی خوب کسایی هستند که رفتن تو لاک امن و دنیا رو نمیبینن فکر میکنن ئنیا یعنی این چند نفر و خودشون هم از بقیه بهتر میدونن و همه چی هم گل و بلبله
در حالی که میدونیم این چنین نیست 
امیدوارم استارتر اینقدر از من دلخور بشه که بره تمام کتاباش و کل یکسالش رو به اتیش بکشه و بخونه تا به چیزی که میخواد در خفا برسه و سال دیگه اون بیاد من رو آپ کنه و بگه رسیدم و دهنت رو هم سرویس کردم
با جنگولک بازیهای امروزی سازگاری ندارم کلا دست خودم نیست چون اگه نتیه میداد برای خودم نتیجه میداد . وقتی میبین یه نفر راه خطا کرده من رو میره و میخواد خودش رو بکشه با این راه من نمیتونم دست رو دستام بزارم و چیزی نگم و تلنگری نزنم و ...


من هرگز همچین چیزی رو تایید نکردم،تو کنکور نمیشه با زمان یکی دوماه نخوندن توی 8،9 ماه رو جبرانش کرد،این بدیهیه و جای بحث نداره
بعضی کنکوری هایی که  هنوز روی این تفکرن که آقای رستگار رحمانی سال 88با چند ماه خوندن 1  شد،درصورتی که رتبه برتر بودن رشته ی ریاضیش رو نادیده می گیرن می خوایم با  پست گذاشتن توی انجمن به راه راست هدایت کنیم؟
بحث من این بود که ایشون که اومد رتبه اش رو گفت همه هم دیدیم.پس پرسیدن منطقی نیست.

با9800منطقه دو تجربی شیمی بخونم اشتباهه؟*

----------


## Mobin.

> *
> 
> چطوری مبین؟*


چاکررررریم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Grace

> *من اخرین رتبه ی کنکور تجربی شدم با افتخار**
> ولی یادم نمیاد تاپیک زده باشم و مسخره بازی کنم و ....
> عوضشچرا اونایی که مسخره بازی کردن رو و کل این مسیر و بقیه افرادی که پاره شدن تو این مسیر تا ب جایی برسن  رو مسخره کردن با گنده گ و زی و .و....بله مشتاقم که ببینم به کجا رسیده اند. و آیا جواب داد یا نه . 
> من فقط پرسیدم که چه خبر و چطور شد و کدوم مسیر رو ادامه میدید .  
> ولی یه چیزی رو خیلی خوب فهمیدم شماهایی که خودتون رو زدید به خواب رو نمیشه بیدار کرد پس راحت باشید و هر چی میخوایید بگید و ...... به خر و پفتون هم ادامه بدید که پزشکی و داروسازی شهید بهشتی و تهران و .... قبولید با همین فرمون
> 
> *


شما و اون رفیقت تنها کسایی بودین که دلم میخواست همین کنکور امسال قبول شین تا انجمن از دست مسخره بازیاتون یه نفس راحت بکشه.استارتر این تاپیک صرفا برای انگیزه گرفتن(حتی کوتاه مدت)این تاپیکو زده حالا چرا به شماورفیقات فشار اومده نمیدونم؟؟شما هم در حدی نیستی که تعیین کنی هر کسی باید چیکار کنه.

----------


## aria01876

> *نه اتفاقا خیلی هم کار خوبیه زدن اینجور تاپیکها و آپ کردنش از طرف امثالی مثل من و بقیه
> چرا؟؟
> چون برای یه عده ای یادآوری میشه که با اینجور چیزا نمیشه به جایی رسید 
> پروسه کنکور یه مسیری هستش که به مدیریت و حسارت و تلاش درست و برنامه ریزی و صد البته وقت کافی یک ساله حداقل نیاز منده / نه اینکه دو ماهه میریم میترکونیم و ... 
> ولی خوب کسایی هستند که رفتن تو لاک امن و دنیا رو نمیبینن فکر میکنن ئنیا یعنی این چند نفر و خودشون هم از بقیه بهتر میدونن و همه چی هم گل و بلبله
> در حالی که میدونیم این چنین نیست 
> امیدوارم استارتر اینقدر از من دلخور بشه که بره تمام کتاباش و کل یکسالش رو به اتیش بکشه و بخونه تا به چیزی که میخواد در خفا برسه و سال دیگه اون بیاد من رو آپ کنه و بگه رسیدم و دهنت رو هم سرویس کردم
> با جنگولک بازیهای امروزی سازگاری ندارم کلا دست خودم نیست چون اگه نتیه میداد برای خودم نتیجه میداد . وقتی میبین یه نفر راه خطا کرده من رو میره و میخواد خودش رو بکشه با این راه من نمیتونم دست رو دستام بزارم و چیزی نگم و تلنگری نزنم و ...*


من متوجه نشدم چطوری میخواست توی چند ماه به چیزی برسه که خیلی ها چندین ساله دارن براش زحمت میکشن و تلاش میکنن از همه تفریحاتشون میگذرن
اصلاً چطوری به خودش اجازه میده همچنین چیزی رو بخواد 
واقعاً خنده‌داره ، حتی فکر کردن بهش

----------


## MAhUR_1400

....

----------


## Khazan1

تا الان فکر می کردم خودم از همه بیکار ترم  :32: بعد اومدم انجمن دیدم بیکارتر از منم هست :31: 
ول کنین ناموسا :Yahoo (21): اگه این کنجکاوی که برای کار مردم داشتیمو صرف زندگی خودمون می کردیم وضعمون این نبود :Yahoo (21): 
درد و نفرین:/

----------


## Farzanh

> تا الان فکر می کردم خودم از همه بیکار ترم بعد اومدم انجمن دیدم بیکارتر از منم هست
> ول کنین ناموسااگه این کنجکاوی که برای کار مردم داشتیمو صرف زندگی خودمون می کردیم وضعمون این نبود
> درد و نفرین:/


یکی نیس اینو به خودت و خودمون بگه به من و شمام ربطی نداره چرا ایشون این تایپیک رو آپ میکنه 
شاید یه هدفی داره از این کارش

----------


## Khazan1

> یکی نیس اینو به خودت و خودمون بگه به من و شمام ربطی نداره چرا ایشون این تایپیک رو آپ میکنه 
> شاید یه هدفی داره از این کارش


نظر شما را به ضمیر اول شخص جمع در صحبت هایم جلب می نمایم. :32:

----------


## Farzanh

> نظر شما را به ضمیر اول شخص جمع در صحبت هایم جلب می نمایم.


اهان ببخشید دقت نکردم

----------


## Khazan1

> اهان ببخشید دقت نکردم������


خواهشات :2:

----------

